

Braggadacio, information control, and fear - skosuri
http://retractionwatch.com/2014/05/30/braggadacio-information-control-and-fear-life-inside-a-brigham-stem-cell-lab-under-investigation/

======
skosuri
I've been in and out of half a dozen labs around the country (and have one of
my own now) and this is the craziest story I've ever heard of. It's hard to
imagine how one creates a culture like that in the lab; sounds awful.

